# Cane from an old stair baluster.



## CV3 (Mar 3, 2015)

I have not been on tis forum for some time. I look forward to sharing again. This is an old stair baluster I got from a house being remodled. Carved the top and put on a mahogany handle.


----------



## JIMMIEM (Feb 5, 2016)

Great idea. I have some leftover balusters that I was wondering what to use for.


----------



## 987Ron (Apr 9, 2020)

Nicely done.


----------



## GrumpyGolfGuy (Apr 29, 2020)

Nicely done !!!


----------

